# Annual Kauai Trip



## slip (Feb 19, 2016)

Just drove into Madison, Wi and ate some dinner. Time to relax and get ready
For the long trip tomorrow. Used miles for this trip and got some pretty good
Flights. we go from Madison to Denver and Denver to Honolulu. After that the
Short flight to Lihue. Should be there 6pm Hawaii time. Boy, are we both ready.


----------



## Solski (Feb 19, 2016)

Have fun I love Hawaii - though I've never gone to Kauai 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 19, 2016)

Have fun!! I hope you do frequent posts about your time in Kauai!!! Hearing about others travels only makes me more excited about our first trip to Oahu and Kauai!!!Dave


----------



## blakebr (Feb 19, 2016)

Kauai is our favorite island.  More nature, fewer people.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2016)

Yep, I'll try to post daily and add some pictures. Let me know if anyone has
Any questions and we can try to find out for you.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 19, 2016)

It's still green and beautiful. This week in Poipu we had rain, sun, rain, sun, rain, sun every day and plenty of rainbows. Have a safe trip.


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2016)

Can't wait for the sun. We had warmer temperatures in Wisconsin but no sun
And it was still cold with all the wind. I don't mind a little rain either. 

DW came down with the flu today and she just got to sleep now. Hopefully she 
Can get some rest because tomorrow is a long day. I had what she has last week
And it wasn't fun.


----------



## ekajun1957 (Feb 20, 2016)

17 days and its our turn for Kauai, can't wait. On March 2nd I fly from Africa to New Orleans from work, and the 8th New Orleans to Kauai. Keep us up to date on happenings


----------



## slip (Feb 20, 2016)

DW is a real trooper. She's feeling a little better. I had the same thing last week
And I don't know if I could have made it. First leg to Denver.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 20, 2016)

Just got back from two weeks at MAW.  Had an awesome visit.  Great weather, few clouds and good temps.
Veggies and fruit are all pretty much still in season.  Mangos (as Denise? noted) are not local--wouldn't buy.  Rainfall amount seemed low when we were on the Napali trail. Flowers are still nice though. The grocery (food saver?) at Princeville is really wonderful now.  We were in there a while back; didn't seem near as nice/stocked.  Also, the Safeway at Lihue is really pushing to compete with Costco: they had pretty good prices and tons of selections.  Got some great deals on Kauai Shrimp.  If you haven't had them--try them.  Heads on sautéed or grilled.  Better than mud-bugs and the best shrimp we've had.

I got a really nasty cold while I was there for about 3days.... I found that the Koloa Rum Mai-Tais (Costco, mix with 1/4 Orange/Mango/Guava juice for perfect taste and strength; splash with dark rum float and fresh pineapple if desired) will definitely burn the cold right out of you.  Or at least make you forget!

have a great time.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

We made it right on time. DW feels much better but I'm surprised she made it
After how she felt last night. Luggage came in on the flight after so we got the
Car and came back and it was there. DW unpacked and I went down to The
Noodle House and brought home dinner. She thought some Saimin might help
Her out. It's one of her favorites. 

Picking up the tote tomorrow and then some grocery shopping. Maybe Ono's for
Breakfast we'll see. I'll post some pictures of the new SeaWall on the path. It
Looks great.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow, slept like a rock and up at 5am, no jet lag. DW is back to normal, she
Usually gets up that early. It's about an hour early for me but we can enjoy the
Sunrise on our first day.

DW told me to post on TUG that if anyone is on Kauai for the next couple of 
Weeks and wants to skydive, send me a pm. She signed up but they need two
People to go up so hopefully we'll get one more person. No, my feet are always 
Going to be firmly planted on the ground.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2016)

Just a couple of days ago I was telling DW that I crossed sky diving off my bucket list a long time ago.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm with you Art. I'm still in the pursuit of the perfect Mai Tai.

The county did a great job on the SeaWall by the bike path. They even made
The small beach area pretty nice.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

Here's a picture from our living room. That first one was from our lanai.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

Breakfast at the Oylimpic in Kapaa.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 21, 2016)

artringwald said:


> Just a couple of days ago I was telling DW that I crossed sky diving off my bucket list a long time ago.


That  was actually me suggesting the Mai Tai's. But, nice pictures.


slip said:


> I'm with you Art. I'm still in the pursuit of the perfect Mai Tai.
> 
> The county did a great job on the SeaWall by the bike path. They even made
> The small beach area pretty nice.
> ...




sent from my cell phone...


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

I was referring to Arts picture with the Mai Tai in the lounge chair but I know
Many of the of us are on the same quest.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 21, 2016)

Missed that thanx but yes we are

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 21, 2016)

Is there a Sign Up Sheet for this Mai Tai Quest group?  I'll join. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> Is there a Sign Up Sheet for this Mai Tai Quest group?  I'll join.
> 
> Dave



It is a long list my friend but we'll squeeze you on.

Just got back from picking up the tote and some grocery shopping. Just watching 
Some locals fishing at the new fixed up beach in front of our lanai. We still want
To go down and book our whale watching tour. We want to book it early in case 
It gets cancelled with high swells.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 21, 2016)

Please add me to the list thanks

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2016)

taterhed said:


> Please add me to the list thanks
> 
> sent from my cell phone... ��



No problem, you've been added.


I've been here 19 hours and I haven't had one yet.
Time to go!!


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 21, 2016)

Could you please tell me where your staying in location to Shearwater where we will be staying in November.... and we are looking for some real authentic local places to eat at..... We are not big drinkers but want some authentic local food... Thanks Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 21, 2016)

Magic1962 said:


> Could you please tell me where your staying in location to Shearwater where we will be staying in November.... and we are looking for some real authentic local places to eat at..... We are not big drinkers but want some authentic local food... Thanks Dave



He is staying in Kapa'a - East Island.

You are staying in Princeville - North Island, about 45 min. to an hour north, depending on traffic.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2016)

Magic1962 said:


> Could you please tell me where your staying in location to Shearwater where we will be staying in November.... and we are looking for some real authentic local places to eat at..... We are not big drinkers but want some authentic local food... Thanks Dave



DeniseM has it perfect, map and all. Lots of good places to eat. If it's your first
Time here, you'll be driving around exploring. It's a small island and getting 
Around and checking everything out is great. 

Today we had breakfast at the Oylimpic Cafe in Kapaa. It's a favorite of both 
Locals and vacationers. Big portions and pretty much everything is good. Just 
Down the street is the Pono Market. Great place for a local plate lunch. One or
Two meats, two scoops of rice and a scoop of macaroni salad. It's an island
Staple. There's only one or two tables out front so we usually take it back and
Eat on our lanai.

Tonight we had takeout from the Korean BBQ by Monico's Tacorea and Kintaros.
Local family owned and everything on that menu is good. They have about six
Tables in there but we usually takeout. I would have take a picture of it but I 
Didn't see your post until after I ate it all. 

We have our Captain Andys boat tour set up for Thursday and we made 
Reservations for Gaylords Sunday Brunch at 10:30.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2016)

Although it took them years to get the funding, Kauai County did a great job
Rebuilding the SeaWall by the Pono Kai. They even redid the little beach area.
There were a lot of people snorkeling by the rock wall today. DW saw her first
Whale Breach today while walking on the path. She loved it. 



This picture was from our lanai. Those guys were fishing there most of the 
Day.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

Out and about all day today. Stayed in and had breakfast in the condo. Then 
Took a ride to the west side. Stopped in Hanapepe and went over the swinging 
Bridge. Stopped off at Midnight Bear breads for a bite. Great pizza and brought a
Couple loafs of bread home, good stuff. Then we went over to the Waimea 
Swinging bridge. There were so many junk vehicles on the other side DW didn't 
Want to get off. That's something we'll never forget. We were laughing so hard
By the time we got back to the car. I only take my wife to the best places.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's the Waimea swinging bridge. Not as kept up as the one in Hanapepe.
DW didn't want to hang around long enough to get a picture of the cars. 
She thought she heard the Deliverance music starting to play.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

Beautiful full moon tonight from the lanai.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 23, 2016)

My understanding is that the community across the bridge does not welcome tourists.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

It's funny, when we were in Hanapepe, there was no one around that bridge.
When we went to the one in Waimea, we met four people and they each wanted
To talk our ear off. They were really nice, telling us about the bridge and showed
Us the historical plaque from 1928 about the canal across from the bridge. I
Thought DW was going to kill me when I accepted a beer from the one guy.
Maybe they were nice because we didn't hang around on the community side of 
the bridge?


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's a picture of the plaque for the Menehune ditch. The guy who gave me
The beer wouldn't let me leave until I took a picture of it.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

You might be able to read this one. 

My wife is never going to let me live down
Sitting there by the ditch having a beer with Kimo.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

You know, thinking about this some more, we we're probably alright because
We ran into Kimo. Everybody came over to us because they knew Kimo. So, you
Might not want to go unless old Kimo is there.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

While on the west side yesterday we stopped to get some Red Dirt shirts and
Then stopped into the Kauai Island Brewery. First time we stopped at the 
Brewery. We were there for happy hour and had two beers and Kilua pork
Nachos for $15 total. That was a good deal and it was all really good. Nice
Atmosphere and the bartenders were great.

Haven't decided for today yet. Just had breakfast in the condo and We're either
Going on a hike or hitting the north shore.


----------



## RSchwartz (Feb 23, 2016)

*Pono Kai*

My wife and I traded into Pono Kai and will be there in four weeks, our first visit to this resort even though we have visited Kauai 20 or more times.  Thanks for all your pictures and comments about your home resort.......keep them coming.  One restaurant that is close by that you may want to try is, The Bull Shed.  A moderately priced steakhouse with good ocean views and good service......a nice unpretentious night out.

Kauai........Hard to beat Paradise.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

This is our tenth trip and most were to Kauai. We love the BullShed too. I have to go
And have a steak next time. I always end out having the rack of lamb. I don't know 
What your used to for accommodations but the Pono Kai is older but kept up pretty
Well. The are starting to remodel next year. There is a model unit we haven't been to
Yet but we will post some pictures when we do. 

We're in a two bedroom loft unit right now. I should take a few pictures and post
Those too.

Today we went up north and stopped at Anini. Big swells even there and only a couple
People in the water. I have some pictures but I don't know if the high surf will show up
Well. After that we went to Hanalei and there was high surf there too. 

We stopped at Tiki Iniki for lunch. First time there and the food was really good and
We may have gotten luck because the service was pretty good too. I had the Iniki 
Burger. It has Spam in it, it was really good. DW had the teriyaki burger and she 
Liked hers better than mine.

We have to walk into Kapaa and pick up a few things then decide on dinner.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2016)

I wish you'd figure out how to relax and enjoy yourself. 

I really like the redone beachfront by the Pono Kai.  Looks like a nice, easy beach to hang out.  And catch a fish or two.  

Have you been into the glass jewelry store below the Olympic? Some amazing designs there.  (Now that I think of it, we may have discussed this last time you were there.)

And most important:  Any new tattoos planned for this trip?  Did you ever decide on getting that battleship across your chest?  

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

I had my first Mai Tai at a Tiki Iniki. Total bust, it was trader Vics, big let down
So the quest continues.

There have been people fishing there ever since we got here but I haven't seen
Anyone catch anything but we're not here all the time watching. We haven't 
Gone into Kala's yet. I think that's the name of the jewelry store but we will. 
She's gotten something there the last couple trips.

And yes, I do have an appointment for Wednesday 3-2-16. No battleship though,
I want something big. No, this time is going to be a tribal Tiki on my left calf 
But I have to talk to him Saturday because it's going to be three pieces put
Together over a few years.

We haven't decided on a place for dinner yet and people are starting to BBQ so
I'm getting hungry.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't know if this will show much but it's from Anini beach today.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

We're really torn if we want to cancel out boat trip today. We really want to do
Napali but I don't think it will happen with the high surf warnings. Plus they keep
Extending the warnings and now they go out to Friday. We have another week
But I don't know. I'll ask the boat company but I'm sure they'll just say they 
Don't decide until that morning after looking at the weather reports.


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 24, 2016)

slip said:


> View attachment 2534
> 
> I don't know if this will show much but it's from Anini beach today.



thanks for the wonderful pics and travel log.....  passing them on to our friends that are going to be with us in Nov....   we can't wait....   Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

No problem, glad you like it. We're either doing a hike or going to the Hawaiin 
Village today. Just finished breakfast here in the condo, so a shower and we're 
Off.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's a picture from the pier at Hanalei bay. Lot of surfers out because of the swells.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

We canceled the boat trip for tomorrow and moved it to Monday. DW got a call
From the skydive place and they may have someone else to go with so we're 
Just waiting on a call.

We went to the Hawaiian Village. They were busy.we would have done the canoe
To the Fern Grotto but they had to have four people and everyone else was
Kayaking.

After that we went to Lihue and got our growlers filled at Kauai Beer company. 
Then DW exchanged a shirt at De Sol. After that she hit Walmart. After we got
Back we went over to the model unit here at the Pono Kai. I'll put up some 
Pictures soon. I thought it was real nice. I loved the tile floors. The best part is
No assessment. two bedroom weeks are going for $15,995 and one bedroom
Weeks were $13,995. I told my wife we were rich.:rofl:


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's some pictures of the remodel. They said they were doing some sound
Deading too.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

Remodel, this is F102.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

All these pictures are of the same model unit. A two bedroom unit.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

It's a ground floor unit.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

They said it would take 2.5 to 3 years to do all 150 units.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

They are working on the K building now.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

Sounded like the F building was the next one to be done.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

I have a nice picture of the huge walk in shower but it's on my other machine.
I'll have to post that later.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

I think I only have one more.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

Here it is.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice pictures.  Looks like Pono Kai is really trying to step up.

Now, what is a "huge walking shower?" :hysterical:

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

It moves so fast, it makes it hard to get in. Darn auto correct.:hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 24, 2016)

slip said:


> It moves so fast, it makes it hard to get in. Darn auto correct.:hysterical:



I pictured you outdoors in the pouring rain, wrapped in a big shower curtain... 

Dave


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

That would be a sight!:rofl:


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2016)

Here's the huge walk-in shower.


----------



## cyntravel (Feb 25, 2016)

*Pictures of Pono Kai*

Hi
Thanks for sharing the updates to the units at Pono Kai. They look really nice! Can't wait to return to Kaui again. It has been to long.

Cyn


----------



## BCN (Feb 25, 2016)

*Fresh Fish Market in Lihue*

Hi, We also love our Pono Kai unit and can't wait to get back there. When we visited last we were talking to some of the locals that fish in front of the Pono Kai. We ask where we could buy fresh fish on the island and they recommended the market/ wholesaler that they actually sell their catch to. It is located in the commercial district of Lihue, very close to the Enterprise car rental lot if you know where that is.

Garden Isle Seafood Kauai
2976 Aukele Street A-3
808-245-4848

They have a big selection that changes daily depending on the catch that day. There were about 20 varieties on the list when we were there. They open very early and close in the very early afternoon so call for their hours, they can also tell you what fish they have in stock if you are looking for something in particular. The best, freshest fish we have ever had. Great on the Pono Kai BBQ


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

No problem on the pictures, glad you enjoy them.

Thanks for the tip on the fish. This is the second time we got our car from 
Enterprise so we know where it is.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

We just got back from hiking the Wai Koa Loop by the Kilauea mini golf. We did
The whole loop. It was about 5 miles. The dam was beautiful at the half way 
Point.

After that we went up to the General Store in the Princeville Center for pizza. 
First time we went there. It was pretty good and we have a smack for later.

Here's the dam.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

Another dam picture. Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

And another.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Jeff - Exactly where is the start of this hike?  Is it something you have to pay for?


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

It's a freebie. Just past the lighthouse turnoff going north, they'll be the mini
Golf course on your left. Turn into the mini golf and go in like your playing mini
Golf but tell him you want to sign the waver to hike the loop. You sign the
WBer on his iPad and he tells you where it starts and gives you a map. 

When you turn into the mini golf, you'll have to go right to get in his parking lot.
If you go straight, you'll see the parking down there and that's where you start.

When I get home I can scan the loop map and put it on here. If you take the 
Section to the left you can do it in two hours, it's a little shorter but if you do the 
Loop plan on three hours. It was rainy up there today but the trail is like a road
In some spots so it was still fine. I'll post a picture of the worst spots and there
Was still a dry way around. Also, besides a couple places at the start and end,
It's pretty flat but it is down hill a bit to the dam. It really is pretty there.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

This was one of the worst spots but to the left was a horse trail that was dry to 
Get around it.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2016)

That sounds great!


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope these pictures are coming out OK, it's hard to tell doing everything from
My iPad.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2016)

The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm glad they're showing up good. I had to plug in my iPad and switch over to my
Kindle Fire so i'll put a couple more on later. There's some stone steps that leads up
To a Buddha. I was trying to upload those when I saw my low battery.

There is only one bathroom and it's by a dog park in there. It's a portapotty. The 
Whole thing is on private property so just stay on the trail. It was in Hawaii magazine
And the owners set up the trail.

My DW just sent me a picture of the map they give you. I'll put it up in a minute.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

Here it is. I'm glad we went on a cloudy, rainy type day. Some of this is out in the 
Open and it probably can get really hot otherwise.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2016)

DW just showed me online that the founder of Etrade donated the land for the
Trail and a few other things. She said you can sign the waver online too but she
Wanted to stop and get a map anyway.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2016)

Here's a picture of DW and the Buddah.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2016)

These are the stone steps with the bamboo rail leading up to the Buddah. I hope
That it's a Buddah. Correct me if I'm wrong, no offense to anyone, I'm just 
Ignorant about these things.


----------



## Henry M. (Feb 26, 2016)

We did this hike the last time we went to Kauai and had a great time. It was easy, and can take as long as you like. The dam/waterfall is a very beautiful site. I think you can even swim in a certain area.


----------



## presley (Feb 26, 2016)

slip said:


> These are the stone steps with the bamboo rail leading up to the Buddah. I hope
> That it's a Buddah. Correct me if I'm wrong, no offense to anyone, I'm just
> Ignorant about these things.
> 
> View attachment 2557



You are correct. That is the Buddah.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank You Presley, I thought it was but I wasn't positive.

Yes, when you walk up the stairs to the dam there was a place where a bunch
Of kids were swimming. There's a rope there to swing into the water too.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Feb 26, 2016)

You can also drive into The Common Grounds Kitchen Table Restaurant and park there to have a shorter hike to the stone dam. We ate brunch there and did the hike afterwards, but saw a lot of people just coming and parking for the hike.

Address: 4900 Kuawa Road, Kilauea, Kauai, HI 96754


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, we saw a few people parking there also.

We're at Keoki's now. They are working on the pond. We looked at the Olyimpic 
But opted for Keaoki's. Excellent Mai Tai. Mine is the Kauai Tai with the Koloa
Rum and DW us having the Frozen Mai Tai. Both great.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, we had to share a Hula Pie.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 26, 2016)

Ooohhhh,  that looks yummy.

Greg


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2016)

It was good.Nice on a warmer day. It was 83 in Poipu while we were there.

Keoki's has Lihue Larger from the Kauai Beer Compnay on tap now. I like that
Better than Longboard.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2016)

Beautiful morning. Heading to Lihue this morning to get our growlers refilled
At Kauai Beer Company. On the way we'll stop at Tiki Tacos to have some 
Tamales. They only have them on Saturday, they are excellent. 

We have a reservation at Gaylords tomorrow for the brunch. We have never 
There for that.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2016)

While eating breakfast at Ono, DW got the call she as waiting for. She's going
Skydiving tomorrow!! She's starting to get nervous now.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 27, 2016)

Let us know how Garlord's is.  I'm sure it's pricey - wonder if the food and atmosphere justifies the price.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2016)

Will do. First time for us so we'll see. I'll take some pictures. Our reservation is
For 10:30. We have to be at the skydive at 7:15 so I think we'll make it in time.
I'll just call them if we're running late.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2016)

We ended out moving our reservation at Gaylords back to 12:15, it goes until
1:30 and we should be able to make that after the skydive.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2016)

We stopped in Lihue and filled our growlers again and then stopped at the fair
In Kapaa. Some real nice local stuff there. I'm surprised my wallet survived. 
After a quick stop at Lil Tsunami, we headed up to the Anahola Cafe. My wife andI agree it could be some of the best Saimin on the island. DW got the large 
Bowl thinking she would bring some back but she loved it so much she finished 
It. I had the Teri-burger which was also good.

It was nice because we had our growlers filled so we just had some beer there.
They are BYOB. Worked out good for not even planning it that way.

When we left we went around the corner and bough a couple Huli Huli chickens
For dinner.

Here's the cafe.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2016)

One more.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2016)

This maybe hard to see but there is a guy fishing off the last rock on this rock wall.
I can't believe he's out there with all the high surf warnings and the waters here
Aren't the best anyway.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 28, 2016)

slip said:


> We stopped in Lihue and filled our growlers again and then stopped at the fair
> In Kapaa. Some real nice local stuff there. I'm surprised my wallet survived.
> After a quick stop at Lil Tsunami, we headed up to the Anahola Cafe. My wife andI agree it could be some of the best Saimin on the island. DW got the large
> Bowl thinking she would bring some back but she loved it so much she finished
> ...



Thanks for the tips....how were the chickens?


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2016)

The chicken is great. Great flavor and really moist. It's $8 for a half a chicken.
The lady who owns it has a garden and she does a salad too. That's $3.50,
We always get one of those too. She packs it full and we share it.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 28, 2016)

And I'd like your report on where to find the best Mai Tai on Kauai.  I won't be there till Fall, but a guy has to start planning... 

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Feb 28, 2016)

slip said:


> The chicken is great. Great flavor and really moist. It's $8 for a half a chicken.
> The lady who owns it has a garden and she does a salad too. That's $3.50,
> We always get one of those too. She packs it full and we share it.





BMWguynw said:


> And I'd like your report on where to find the best Mai Tai on Kauai.  I won't be there thill Fall, but a guy has to start planning...
> 
> Dave



Thanks: we'll try it next year. Also the saimin. 

I still think (after quite a bit of sampling) that my Mai Tai (Costco Koloa Rum Mai Tai mixed with Orange/Guava/Mango or Mango/Guava/Passion and a float of dark Koloa+fresh fruit) is the best.  My tasters agreed.  The perfect 5 o'clock (really 6 o'clock in Jan/Feb) sunset drink.

I'm biased though....


----------



## Greg G (Feb 28, 2016)

So how did your wife's sky dive go?  

Greg


----------



## artringwald (Feb 28, 2016)

BMWguynw said:


> And I'd like your report on where to find the best Mai Tai on Kauai.  I won't be there thill Fall, but a guy has to start planning...
> 
> Dave



Good mai tais: Duke's, Beach House, Keoki's Paradise. 
Bad mai tai: Merriman's Gourmet Pizza & Burgers (too sour, too much ice)


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2016)

We ended out at Gaylords early because clouds were too heavy to jump. We 
Head back there in three hours. Just finishing at Gaylords.

I second the Mai Tai's at Keoki's. My wife loved the frozen Mai Tai too.


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2016)

We'll, she's up. Let's see her come down.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 28, 2016)

slip said:


> We'll, she's up. Let's see her come down.




Shouldn't be long.......


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2016)

She made it!! She had a great time! Her instructor was fantastic.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 28, 2016)

slip said:


> She made it!! She had a great time! Her instructor was fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 2564




Now THAT is a happy face!

Dave


----------



## Greg G (Feb 28, 2016)

Yep, that's one happy camper.  I think sky diving is going to be one of my bucket list items (although it will be the very last item on the list )

Greg


----------



## artringwald (Feb 28, 2016)

That one of the best vacation smiles I've ever seen.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 29, 2016)

slip said:


> She made it!! She had a great time! Her instructor was fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 2564




Such a big smile!  She's making me want to jump!  er, not now though.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

Surf is good so we get to go to Napali on Captain Andy's. 
Boarding in a few minutes.


----------



## taterhed (Feb 29, 2016)

slip said:


> Surf is good so we get to go to Napali on Captain Andy's.
> Boarding in a few minutes.


You'll really enjoy that. I hope you get to see the dolphins, if you do, run to the front of the boat and watch them play right by the front of the hull 

sent from my cell phone...


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm glad we made Napali but we had 10 foot swells on the way there and they
We're handing out the bags like they were candy. I had a rough go for a while
But managed to get through it. Napali didn't disappoint. We saw some Dolphins 
And some whales. I pretty sure I got them on video. I'll have to see later. Great 
Lunch and a great crew.


----------



## taffy19 (Feb 29, 2016)

slip said:


> She made it!! She had a great time! Her instructor was fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 2564


Great picture of your wife.  Sorry that so many people were seasick on the boat but you saw whales and dophins.  

I hope that you have nice pictures too.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks Emmy, yes we had a great time.i'll post some pictures once I get them
Downloaded.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 29, 2016)

I think you two are having your 2nd childhood - but you do it at least once a year!  Or maybe this is permanent?


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

So before DW skydiver, we did go to Gaylords for the Sunday brunch. $29.95
Each and it was really good, everything was great. I would go again but I know
Some people wouldn't think it was worth it. I have a few pictures I'll post.
If you go I would make a reservation but it wasn't really full but we were there
Right when they opened.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

Brunch menu.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

I had the Ahi eggs Benedict and it was great.

More buffet.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

More of the buffet.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

One of the seating and grounds.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> I think you two are having your 2nd childhood - but you do it at least once a year!  Or maybe this is permanent?



I think you're right it's permanent,

After Captain Andy, we went to the Saimin place in Ele Ele, guess who I run into?
Kimo! He remembered me and came over and talked some more. I think he still
Had a load on.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

We went to Lava Lava for the first time tonight. It was pricey but the
Atmosphere, food and service were fantastic. The had the seafood special. It
Was swordfish and it was the best seafood dinner I've ever had. I could have
Licked the plate. DW has A Kilua pork flat bread and she loved hers too. I know
It must have been good if she said she would like to come back. 

The Mai Tai was good too. Same owners as Huggos so if you've had one there it's
The same. Mine was $37 and DW's was $16. Mai Tai was $9. They don't have a
Large menu but the food came out pretty quick and it all looked good and people
We're saying how good everything was.

The toes in the sand I'd nice and they did a good job setting it up but remember 
When you sit down your chair goes down in the sand and there's no sliding it
Forward.

Here's a few pictures.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

My swordfish.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

The flatbread and her chowder.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

The view.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2016)

Here is their website:  https://lavalavabeachclub.com/kauai/restaurant/food-menu/


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep, what I had was the Hook Line and Sinker.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2016)

Jeff - I'm guessing you get there there by driving down the street that boarders  the Coconut Grove Market place on the south side?

It's located at the newly renovated Kauai Shores, which looks like it might be a good location for people looking for short stays (starting at $89 per night.) 

http://www.aquaresorts.com/hotels/kauai-shores-hotel/accommodations/guest-rooms/


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

Not too much planned for tomorrow. We went to FoodLand again and got enough
For us to make it through. Wednesday, I'll be at Little Tsunami for a couple
Of hours then not much planned either so I'll probably be testing Mai Tai's.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - I'm guessing you get there there by driving down the street that boarders  the Coconut Grove Market place on the south side?



Yep, that's right. I went through the North entry for the Coconunt Grove Market
Place. The one you use for Hukilau Lani but you couldn't got all the way through
There. Maybe when all the construction is done but for now you have to go
Through the one on the south end.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - I'm guessing you get there there by driving down the street that boarders  the Coconut Grove Market place on the south side?
> 
> It's located at the newly renovated Kauai Shores, which looks like it might be a good location for people looking for short stays (starting at $89 per night.)
> 
> http://www.aquaresorts.com/hotels/kauai-shores-hotel/accommodations/guest-rooms/



The Kauai Shores did look pretty good. I'd stay a night or two there. You can see
Them a bit in this picture.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

http://youtu.be/qD9bRiSPZhA

Seems like this link works. I caught a whale blow and tail a couple times. There
May even be a flash of a dolphin on here. 

There's also so close ups of the boat and sky, I had people going by and a pretty
Rocky boat.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

Beautiful morning. We've been seeing some whale blow off in the distance.

http://youtu.be/fGvAbqfGepI


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 1, 2016)

slip said:


> http://youtu.be/qD9bRiSPZhA
> 
> Seems like this link works. I caught a whale blow and tail a couple times. There
> May even be a flash of a dolphin on here.
> ...


Thanks for sharing but it was rough during your trip as you posted earlier in this thread.

YouTube is great and capturing the dolphin so close-up too.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

It will probably show up better in full screen but here a whale from our lanai.
It's a little shakey because I had the zoom up to 10x. Hope you see it. You'll 
Be able to hear DW, see saw it really good through the binoculars.

http://youtu.be/H-wWKxju34M


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

We decided to do the Fern Grotto tour. Just boarding now.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

It something that as many years as we've been coming there are still a lot of
Things that we just have seen or done yet. Fern Grotto for one. We did the
Smiths Boat tour and for $18 a piece we had a great time. DW and I talked to 
The hula dancer for about 15 minutes because she noticed my Niihau Lei.
Took about and a half. Quite a different boat ride than Captain Andys yesterday.
I'll post some pictures when I download them off my camera.


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2016)

Time for the first BBQ. Ribeye and DW has to have her hotdogs on Kauai.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 1, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - I'm guessing you get there there by driving down the street that boarders  the Coconut Grove Market place on the south side?
> 
> It's located at the newly renovated Kauai Shores, which looks like it might be a good location for people looking for short stays (starting at $89 per night.)
> 
> http://www.aquaresorts.com/hotels/kauai-shores-hotel/accommodations/guest-rooms/


Aloha,
This note motivated me to check rates for one night late next January to fill a gap between a Saturday check-out and Sunday check-in.
Turns out the newly remodeled Hilton Garden Inn http://hiltongardeninn3.hilton.com/...inn-kauai-wailua-bay-LIHWBGI/about/index.html  is a few dollars cheaper than the Kauai Shores given the Hilton didn't charge a resort fee; plus they have elevators.
Jack


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks Jack, that's good information to have too. I can always add a few days
At the Pono Kai as bonus time but I have had a lot of other people ask me for
Places.


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2016)

Heading to Little Tsunami in a little bit and then may go to the Kauai Muesum.
It's a Little overcast today and high surf again.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 2, 2016)

The Kauai Museum is quite interesting.  Shows how excellent life was there at one time.

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 2, 2016)

slip said:


> heading to little tsunami in a little bit



*Ouch!!!!*


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> *Ouch!!!!*



I got a little sunburnt on my feet from the boat trip but I reapplied sun block
On my calf knowing that's where it was going to go. DW said she could tell
One calf was tan and the other wasn't. So it didn't hurt too much but my 
Muscles twitch involuntary on certain areas. He said that was normal on the leg.
Amazing he kept such straight lines.

We went to Dukes for the first time after Little Tsunami and it was great. Just
Like Keoki's but a nicer view. DW said we'd go again. Good Mai Tai too.

Stopped at the Coconut Market Place on the way back. The finished side looks
Great. Hopefully when it's done they can fill it with vendors. Still not much there
Now. I bought my first pair of Island Slippers there though.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

After a cloudy start it turned out to be a great sunny day. It's funny rafter all the trips here this is our first time to Dukes.

We did stop by the Pono Market and put our lunch order in for tomorrow at noon.
It's nice not having to wait in that long line.

Here's Kalapaki in front of Dukes.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice sunny start to the day. Going to the lighthouse in Nawilwili and to the
Muesum for a bit. We have to pick up our lunches at the Pono Market first.

View attachment 2580


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2016)

We want to [see] the the LEG!  

What do you do at the lighthouse?  Do you start at the Lagoons timeshare and use the golf course paths to get there?


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

They put a covering bandage on it. It's kind of like Saran Wrap, it clings to it
And seals it off. Some blood and ink seeps out and it holds it in so right now it's a
Little messy. I have to leave it on for one to three days. Last time I did it a full
Day and he looked at my last one and said don't do anything different because
It healed great. So I'll be taking it off just after noon. 

This one looks better this early. I didn't get near as red as my other ones. Check
Back later for leg.


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 3, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> We want to the the LEG!
> 
> What do you do at the lighthouse?  Do you start at the Lagoons timeshare and use the golf course paths to get there?



Aloha,
Not sure if you mean the Ninini lighthouse, but we've driven there several times over the years.  Take Ninini Point St; its paved and in good enough condition for any car.  You can get there by going by the Marriott or be turning opposite the stadium off Kapule Hwy.  Its very noisy as aircraft come in for landing, but the views are nice.
We've seen people in their lounge chairs spending hours.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...1s0x7c071ef73e6eeffb:0x42589a16936480fb?hl=en
Jack


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

Yep, we go through the Marriott and took the golf course roads to Ninini Point 
Street just like Jack said. We figured we go there since the road to the other 
Lighthouse is down.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

Since DW survived her Skydive, we were able to go to Fern Grotto together.
This picture is smaller because I took it with my phone and we had trouble emailing
It. My cameras battery died after about 10 pictures at Fern Grotto.


----------



## tfalk (Mar 3, 2016)

The food used to be better (and cheaper) in the past but DW has always said the 2 best mai tai's were at the Hanalei Dolphin and CJ's...  Me, I could drink Lava Flows all day... and all night....


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

DW just switched from Lava Flows to the milkshake type Mai Tai's or Frozen
Mai Tai. Some places call them different names.

Picked up out Pono Market plates lunches and too the back to the lanai.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

We're trying a pizza at Pau Hana in Kilauea. I'll post some pictures from today
In a little bit.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2016)

Kind of busy here. We've only been here for breakfast before.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's a few of the lighthouse.
The first  Be is the last road you have to go down. I wouldn't call it paved but
Any car can make it. There are some bad spots. I think it was paved at one time
And the put gravel over it at some point.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

And the lighthouse. You really get good views of Kalapaki Bay from there.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

Another view.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

Last full day. We have to drop off the tote early this afternoon. DW wants to
Pickup a few things in Kapaa yet. We have to decide where we want to eat
Dinner. Nice sunny morning. We've had great weather. The only rain we ran into
Was on the north side every time we went up there but nothing heavy. It 
Made it to 80 in Kapaa almost every day and was about 83 in Poipu when we 
We're there.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's the leg from Little Tsunami. It's a close eyed Tiki. They protect the Ohana
And have a keen sense of smell to detect and protect against danger. That's why 
The eyes can be closed.

This is the first part of three on my left calf and they will all becaome one. Next
Year I get a Geko on the other side of the calf and the after that a small fish 
Hook and a design to blend them all together. All in the tribal design.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

We can see whales  breaching and blowing from our lanai again this morning.
DW became really good at spotting them this year. She loved it.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

We walking into Kapaa DW wanted to pickup a couple things. Then we stopped
Into Kela's and I got her the earrings she wanted. We have to drop off the tote
In about an  hour. I have it loaded in the car already. Just have to decide about 
lunch and dinner now.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 4, 2016)

I feel like I've been on vacation.  Nice job, Jeff.  Safe travels home.

Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Dave.

We're at Sam's Oceanview having dinner before we head out.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

The view didn't change.


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2016)

They painted and changed the inside a little.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 5, 2016)

How was the food and prices?

Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2016)

All the food we had was really good. I had the eggplant parmigiana and it was
$18 and DW had the linguine and it was $17. The Mai Tai was sweet but packed
A good punch. I liked it but $12. It was a good size. 

On the walk back there was a monk seal swimming in the channel. I got some
Good video and a few pictures. It ended out beaching on our way back to the 
Pono Kai.


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2016)

Here's the link of the monk seal coming up on the beach and going back in.
Another couple came over the beach and scared it back in. It's too bad because
It looked tired. I have another, I'll post later of it swimming in the canal.

http://youtu.be/EQ4M6PWrXMo


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2016)

We made it back and after a long rest we're getting back to normal. I have a few
More pictures I'll post in here and here's the link for the monk seal when we first
Saw it swimming in the channel up the bike path from the Pono Kai.

http://youtu.be/JyZKI79uiqs


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 6, 2016)

I have told people to leave Monk Seals alone a number of times.  Even if they don't care about the animal, you'd think they would have enough common sense to realize that they could get bitten!


----------



## slip (Mar 6, 2016)

My wife and I were trying to have others keep back but to no avail. I would
Have gotten better video if I had my camera. I only had my iPad so I couldn't 
Zoom. It was very unexpected and neat to see. The video of it swimming out of
The channel turned out pretty good.

Just before the video of it coming ashore it swam within about 5 yards of a 
Snorkeler. That would be a surprise seeing that so close.


----------

